# Afghan Operations Game Announcement



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Sep 2010)

All,

I'm pleased to announce that after more than a year of planning and effort _Afghan Operations_, an online game, is now available to play.

What is _Afghan Operations_?

_Afghan Operations_ is an online game developed for Facebook that allows you to play as a member of the Canadian Forces in Afghanistan.

What's included in the game?

Gameplay includes over 130 realistic missions in 30 different locations across Afghanistan and elsewhere. Train on over 100 unique pieces of equipment to improve your odds of success. Subdue insurgencies to unlock new High Value missions. Gather intelligence to capture top enemy officials. Perform well enough and you can unlock some of the 125 medals available.

Is it free to play?

Absolutely! _Afghan Operations_ uses the existing MilPoints system to advance gameplay. Existing site members will already have a bank of MilPoints to draw on. New and existing member will earn more MilPoints for playing each day and earning promotions.

How can I provide feedback?

Right here. Please post questions, comments, suggestions and complaints in this board.

Where can I learn more?

Please see the Afghan Operations Documentation for more information.

Will you add _"feature X"_?

I'm always open to suggestions and would love to hear your ideas. But I can't guarantee every idea will make it in to the game. Currently, there is a fine balance between many different characteristics and changes - even small ones - could throw it off. Other changes may simply be too time consuming or complicated to implement. Either way, I'd still love to hear your ideas for new missions, equipment or features.

>> PLAY NOW <<​
Let the games begin!


----------



## SeanNewman (4 Sep 2010)

En route!!


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Sep 2010)

Sounds cool, I'll give it a shot! Had to quit my last Facebook game because the Dev team decided to make it impossible to play without real money.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Sep 2010)

With 13k MilPoints, you're good to go.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Sep 2010)

Mike,

Will there be an option to CFR, to a respective Officer rank, once you've climbed the ladder to become a bitter and twisted WO?  ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Sep 2010)

It seems to be dropping out here and there a bit. I'm looking into it, but I think Facebook is just not patient enough. Give it another shot...

recceguy... that's a good idea. Immediate CFR to the rank of Crusty Captain, with all the commensurate benefits.


----------



## SeanNewman (4 Sep 2010)

While I appreciate any sort of competitive advantage, as the Unit Ethics Officer I think I should report a bug.  This line just showed up:

Merit Points available to spend: 4294967278

Something tells me I have not earned 429 million Edit: 4.3 billion PER points, in this game or real life.


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Sep 2010)

Petamocto said:
			
		

> Something tells me I have not earned 429 million PER points, in this game or real life.



If you did get that many PER points, you can add the CDS position to your cart on the Career Manager website.


----------



## HItorMiss (4 Sep 2010)

Mike when do I get to go to CSOR/JTF2 for ths super secret missions with the shooting and explosions and Boom Boom Boom  ;D


----------



## SeanNewman (4 Sep 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> If you did get that many PER points, you can add the CDS position to your cart on the Career Manager website.



I started adding some points to my attributes and it seemed silly like it was going too high, so I looked up and saw the gigantic number beside my PER points.

Added:

Noooooooooo, back down to 24 PER points again   now that seems a lot closer to real life.


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Sep 2010)

First person to sign up gets a bonus?  ;D I was wondering who was already leading the leaderboard.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Sep 2010)

Petamocto, thanks for the report... Sorry about the bug. I've rest your merit points and stats, you should have the regular amount of merit points now to spend on all your stats.

Do you know what action you performed just prior to the huge bonus?


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Sep 2010)

Probably a small change, but the Milpoints FAQ needs to be changed:



> Q:
> What can I do with my MilPoints?
> A:
> Currently, nothing but marvel at your rising balance. There are plans in the works though, so please be patient. In the mean time rack 'em up!



We can do lots with milpoints now!!!


----------



## SeanNewman (4 Sep 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Do you know what action you performed just prior to the huge bonus?



No I don't sorry I was basically just button mashing, buying the kit I needed and doing the missions.  Then clicked on the PER screen and started adding attributes before I looked up and saw that the number was obviously ridiculously high.

But to answer the question, I haven't done anything that most other players wouldn't do in the first 5 minutes of playing the game.

I merged my accounts, but as I wrote I don't know exactly when the PER bonus came up; it could have been there when I started the game.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Sep 2010)

Thanks... it's definitely not your issue, it's mine... just want to be sure I understand how it happened!


----------



## HItorMiss (4 Sep 2010)

Mike suggestion

A way to use Milpoints to buy CR?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Sep 2010)

It's a good idea... I actually have a "to do" list already that's pretty large - and includes that item. But I knew that if I waited until I'd finished everything I wanted to do, I'd never be done.

My original intent was to release last April, on April Fools... everyone would have thought it was a joke. But as you can see, I missed that deadline by a mile. Still lots to do that's for sure, but keep the ideas coming.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Sep 2010)

Mike,

How about a hotlink or something on the menu bar that will take us right to the game after reading the forums?


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Sep 2010)

Should we make a separate topic for game improvement ideas? And also one for bugs? Would keep everything logical so you don't need to search all over the place for people's ideas/suggestions.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Sep 2010)

Both good ideas, and both done.


----------



## HavokFour (4 Sep 2010)

Well this looks interesting.

Edit: You can buy Tim's?! I'm sold.


----------



## vonGarvin (4 Sep 2010)

Thankfully we can't play as Taliban, lest there be a MoH scandal!  LOL

Oh, yes, I registered.  Hoping to survive work up training. LOL


----------



## kratz (4 Sep 2010)

Look what happens when I head off for the afternoon. Great game idea.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (4 Sep 2010)

I drink my coffee black... am I really forced to buy a DubDub?


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Sep 2010)

NATO Standard is a Double Double, you're just odd. I don't even drink coffee, so I guess that makes me even worse.....


----------



## BlueJingo (4 Sep 2010)

The game seems pretty cool... i'm just waiting for my CR to ready up (15 more min) hehe

I can get addicted to this, i can already see it happening.  :blotto:

 Great Idea!


----------



## HavokFour (4 Sep 2010)

Farmville for Military folks? I think you're on to something here...


----------



## kratz (4 Sep 2010)

Something to do whiling away our time during those rare dark days of Army.ca  ;D


----------



## readytogo (4 Sep 2010)

just found it, very cool  

RTG


----------



## MP 811 (5 Sep 2010)

Jingo said:
			
		

> The game seems pretty cool... i'm just waiting for my CR to ready up (15 more min) hehe
> 
> I can get addicted to this, i can already see it happening.  :blotto:
> 
> Great Idea!



already there!


----------



## George Wallace (5 Sep 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> NATO Standard is a Double Double, you're just odd. I don't even drink coffee, so I guess that makes me even worse.....



Actually NATO Standard is Black with a couple of seconds of Bailey's being poured into it.   ;D


----------



## PuckChaser (5 Sep 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Actually NATO Standard is Black with a couple of seconds of Bailey's being poured into it.   ;D



I'd definitely drink that version of coffee.  >


----------



## Journeyman (5 Sep 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Hoping to survive work up training.....


.....so you can get onto HLTA  >


----------



## SeanNewman (5 Sep 2010)

Something fishy going on here...not so sure how the owner was able to get so many points so quickly...


----------



## Zoomie (5 Sep 2010)

My wife thanks you Mike - more reasons for me to get stuck in front of the computer....  

How about honey cruller's at Timmies - I'm all about the pastries.


----------



## canadiansavage (5 Sep 2010)

Love it.   ;D


----------



## SeanNewman (5 Sep 2010)

Mike, did you quel the insurgency or something to surge your power that much?

I have spent all of my CR points on quelling it and it's down to ~30% in KAF, but before I did that I did a lot of Tim's missions because the rate of CR vs experience looked favourable.

That's the only thing I can think of that you could have done to leapfrog me...hmm...


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 Sep 2010)

Petamocto... haven't touched the insurgency yet, but I was able to cash in some medals and get a higher max Combat Readiness as a result. Specifically the MilPoints Balance medals, I cashed in the first 3, you should be able to get the same ones. (Note: there was a bug yesterday where those medals didn't show as available at first, so you might have missed them...)


----------



## Strike (5 Sep 2010)

Great.  Sucked me in!


----------



## SeanNewman (5 Sep 2010)

Ahaaaa!

Yes that is the trick.  Just saw the new medals today and the attributes skyrocketed.

KAF insurgency locked down, woohoo!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 Sep 2010)

We just cracked over 100 players!


----------



## crooks.a (5 Sep 2010)

I'm liking it so far. Pretty awesome game.

I've always wanted to make a Facebook game, but I didn't have the ideas, nor the spare time to create it.  :-\


----------



## Altair (5 Sep 2010)

very good idea.

I hope to outrank someone for once  >


----------



## vonGarvin (5 Sep 2010)

Petamocto said:
			
		

> KAF insurgency locked down, woohoo!


I think you and I were both part of an insurgency over there in KAF!  ;D  *insert sound of incessant throat clearing here*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 Sep 2010)

Quick update: Unlocked medals are now shown on your PER as well.


----------



## Jarnhamar (6 Sep 2010)

Gotta say. I've never been interested in facebook games (or even facebook) but this game is pretty addictive!

It takes a few turns to really get things going but once you pass about level 4 or 5 it's a blast. Tactics really start coming into play.

To all you guys who designed this game, frigging amazing.  Thanks, I hope I can sneak it by the filters at work lol


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Sep 2010)

There were a few Facebook games that worked through the DWAN firewall when the programs were changed. They've since tightened the security but this may work as its new. Hopefully someone that works on the DWAN Firewall is also a member here and plays the game, surefire way to keep it open!


----------



## HavokFour (7 Sep 2010)

I finally broke out of level 4, feels good being _the_ only level 7 in the entire game. ;D

And now I am poor.


----------



## bran (17 Oct 2010)

How do you delete the game from facebook?


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Oct 2010)

ONT said:
			
		

> How do you delete the game from facebook?



Account drop down menu: Privacy Settings -> Bottom left "Edit settings" for Applications -> Click on Afghan Operations -> Link that says "Remove Application"


----------



## crooks.a (17 Oct 2010)

ONT said:
			
		

> How do you delete the game from facebook?


Read this:

http://www.facebook.com/help/?faq=13452

Edit: PuckChaser beat me to it. Darn.


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Oct 2010)

crooks.a said:
			
		

> Edit: PuckChaser beat me to it. Darn.



Ninja quick reflexes.  :warstory:


----------



## bran (17 Oct 2010)

Thanks


----------

